# Milk Testing



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I recently submitted some milk samples to be analyzed for protein butterfat and somatic cell. It's hard to me to find information on what numbers are poor average or excellent (protein and butterfat concerned). It's definitely not my strong suit the whole milk composition thing, could someone enlighten me on some basics of milk testing. What to Test for, how frequently, what do you do with your herd? I'm looking to see who's producing the best quality milk. Any information is appreciated! I attached the results


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Following


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We milk test our Nigerians.
We participate in the ADGA DHIR program and do a 305 day test.

I am attaching last year results from 4 of my milkers. All 4 of these does earned their milk stars in all 3 categories; volume, fat, and protein.
So you can see the variation.

So to explain what's on the report. For the first doe Clarabelle at the top you see Milk 750 Fat 47 Prot 34 so for the 305 day lactation she produced 750 lbs of milk 47 lbs of Fat and 34 lbs of protein.

If you divide the 47 lbs of fat by 750 she averaged about 6.3% fat during the lactation and the 34 lbs of protein divided by 750 is about 4.5% protein.

At the bottom DIM is days in milk. Then Milk is the lbs of milk she produced on that day and then the fat % and protein %. You will note on all 4 of the does as the volume of milk decreases later in lactation the percentage of fat and protein is higher. FYI a quart of milk weighs 2lbs.

Any time you see negative sign on the milk volume that means that we made a note on the report that the doe was off for some reason. She was sick, she was in heat, the temperature was over 90 degrees, etc.

I think some of your fat numbers are on the low side for Nigerians.

I hope this helps.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

One other thing.
All of the information above can be found on adgagenetics.org

If you pull up the animals Pedigree and click on CDCB Data you will find all of their milk test results.

On another note if you click on Linear History you will find their Linear Appraisal Scores.


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I hate to sound ignorant but what are normal ranges for milk test numbers. Low average and high? Are there numbers I should be watching out for, or numbers that are exceptional?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Well like I said all of mine produced enough to earn their milk stars so I would say they were at least "excellent". Not sure about low and average, somewhere less than that. I don't think anyone is really tracking what is low and average.

But, mine are no where near the "top" of the leader board.

There is always a Nigerian every year on test that produces 1500 lbs.
And then there will be another 3 or 4 that produce between 1300-1500 lbs.
And then there is a larger group ( but not a huge group) that produces over 1100 lbs.

Those does are considered "elite". They are the top 10 percent.

I would say that mine are in the top 15-20 percent.

But, I think mine are exceptional because we don't "super" manage ours. We feed free choice costal Bermuda grass hay which is abundant and inexpensive in our area.

When we are in milk we supplement our milkers with some alfalfa , and sometimes we can get some orchard/timothy with a lot of clover in it. We give some alfalfa pellets and some beet pulp, and we buy a local mixed feed that we pay $10 per 50 lb. bag.

I guarantee you all of those does at the top are fed free choice alfalfa, a special mixed feed and are milked 3 times a day when on test.
You have to be dedicated (time and money) and really going for it to have an elite doe.

I don't know what you are trying to accomplish, but I think the standard anyone should be going for is to have milkers that produce the numbers to meet the requirements in ADGA for a milk star.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

ADGA states that 6.4% butterfat and 4.4% protein are the breed averages for Nigerian Dwarfs. (I'm assuming that's the breed of your goats?)

However, the major issue I'm seeing with your numbers is that there is some pretty severe protein inversion. The protein should NEVER be higher than the butterfat, except occasionally in very early lactation, but even then it usually by only a few tenths of a percentage. Protein inversion is a pretty big indicator of rumen imbalance and acidosis. Do they have free choice baking soda? I had a slight inversion with my herd this year and that fixed the problem!


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Also, 741 lbs of milk in a 305 day lactation is the average for Nigerian Dwarfs.

EDIT: found the lows and highs too! 270 lbs milk is the lowest, and 1,540 lbs is the highest. 

This is according to ADGA, based on 2016 lactations.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

SundewFarms said:


> Also, 741 lbs of milk in a 305 day lactation is the average for Nigerian Dwarfs.
> 
> EDIT: found the lows and highs too! 270 lbs milk is the lowest, and 1,540 lbs is the highest.
> 
> This is according to ADGA, based on 2016 lactations.


That average is for Does on milk test
I doubt the average for the breed is that high


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Interestingly, I decreased the protein in my concentrate I offer on the stand of my milkers, and my butterfat skyrocketed. I got my test results back, and I have a doe at 12% butterfat, another at 11, and most in the 9-10 range. Protein stayed the same, and production is my normal lactation curve. I just switched to once a day milking so I won't be able to really just my production, but I found it quite interesting.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> I don't know what you are trying to accomplish, but I think the standard anyone should be going for is to have milkers that produce the numbers to meet the requirements in ADGA for a milk star.


I actually just wanted them for informative purposes. I milk my goats for personal use cheese and milk, and I also use the milk to make lotion and soap in the fall and winter. I was curious as to who got the best numbers, not just to guess who has the best quality.


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

SundewFarms said:


> ADGA states that 6.4% butterfat and 4.4% protein are the breed averages for Nigerian Dwarfs. (I'm assuming that's the breed of your goats?)
> 
> However, the major issue I'm seeing with your numbers is that there is some pretty severe protein inversion. The protein should NEVER be higher than the butterfat, except occasionally in very early lactation, but even then it usually by only a few tenths of a percentage. Protein inversion is a pretty big indicator of rumen imbalance and acidosis. Do they have free choice baking soda? I had a slight inversion with my herd this year and that fixed the problem!


Thanks for the feedback. They're out on pasture with access to forest/trees/shrubs. I do not have baking soda out, but I will provide some given your advice. That could account for the rumen imbalance


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

CrazyDogLady said:


> Interestingly, I decreased the protein in my concentrate I offer on the stand of my milkers, and my butterfat skyrocketed. I got my test results back, and I have a doe at 12% butterfat, another at 11, and most in the 9-10 range. Protein stayed the same, and production is my normal lactation curve. I just switched to once a day milking so I won't be able to really just my production, but I found it quite interesting.


Very interesting, what changes did you make in your feed? My goats are currently on pasture (during the day) with access to forest/shrubs/trees, Blue Seal Caprine Challenger (18% Textured feed), Free choice VitaFerm/Biozyme Goat Concept Aid, then 2nd cut timothy alfalfa mix when they come in at night.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

rssgnl27 said:


> Very interesting, what changes did you make in your feed? My goats are currently on pasture (during the day) with access to forest/shrubs/trees, Blue Seal Caprine Challenger (18% Textured feed), Free choice VitaFerm/Biozyme Goat Concept Aid, then 2nd cut timothy alfalfa mix when they come in at night.


I give free choice alfalfa. I started mixing sweet cob with my Noble Goat and my protein percentage is now 14%. I give Sweetlix Magnum Milker loose mineral free choice. I have plenty of production, and four of my does have doubled their butterfat when I decreased protein.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

